# Steelhead Spawn / Salmon Spawn



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

I have read that it is illegal to sell steelhead spawn but leagl to sell salmon spawn. I may be answering my own question but is it legal to sell salmon spawn because they will die after spawning and steelhead don't?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I'm going to go by memory here and I will verify it tomorrow but it would be illegal to sell the spawn from any fish including salmon. Basically page 9 in the Fishing Guide first sentence. You may not buy or sell fish or parts of fish.......

I'll check the law to make sure though.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Ray, isn't there a commercial harvest license? Don't the guys that dig wigglers need one just to be out there doing it, let along selling them to the wholesaler? Our wholesalers sell salmon spawn, but nobody, not even bait dealers can sell steelhead spawn.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

My post is above is correct.

Bob, your are correct in that a permit, wholsale fish dealer could buy and sell spawn which is basically two sources, commercial fishermen and Indians.

As far as wigglers, anyone with a fishing license can take/dig wigglers as long as the digging is by hand (no machinery) Same with wigglers as with minnows, to sell or operate commercially you would need a minnow dealers license, same license covers both minnows and wigglers.

Commercial takers are required to use only certain waters. Personal takers can use them in any waters with the exception of trout streams. When taken from a trout stream for personal use they must be used in the same stream.


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

Thanks! I was curious and didn't quite understand. Thanks again!


----------

